# Predator to haunter



## Freq (May 15, 2011)

Hello all!

My name is Jason and I am another implaned New Jersyian...New Jersyeite...not sure. I moved here due to my Uncle....Sam. I am stationed at Ft. Dix and serve as a combat skills instructor. I am new to the game, as the title says I have been a member of the Hunter's lair forum for a few yrs and was into building/buying/selling/wearing predator style props and costumes. By doing this to make up some lost cash ended up at a lot of costume contests. I fell in love with haunts/haunting and the people involved......SOOO...I started to thin my predator stash and start playing scary. I had my first neighborhood yard haunt last yr....(pretty small I am sure by standard)...but love the set up and the outcome. Can't wait to get involved and learn some tricks of the trade from you pros. I also hope to catch some local NJ action this season for inspiration. Obiviously my time is not my own dictated by my profession so have patience. Thanks for having me.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Freq.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Dude, you are in one of the most active haunt areas close to conventions, haunts, and haunters. There is a very active Make and Take group on this forum that is from the NJ/PA area. You should fit right in! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

yep jaybo is right on and welcome to hauntforum.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome Freq/Jason!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome. I totally understand about your time not being your own. However, if you ever have the second Saturday of the month off, and would like to meet a like minded, equally obsessed group of partying, prop building, drinking, goofballs, we meet about 45 minutes from you. If interested, even if you can just make it last minutes, PM me and I'll give you the info. Oh, BTW....I'm Pattie and for the most part, I'm the unofficial host of the NJ/PA/NY/ etc Make and Take group for the past 5 years!


----------



## Freq (May 15, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind welcome......Pattie I will have to see what I can do about getting up with you.....Also will have to get some info on "Make and Take". Jaybo how bout a list on those haunted attractions. Thanks again.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome Freq!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I love the feeling at the end of the night, when things quiet down, and you know you've made the holiday special for some kids. I'm guessing you are army since you are stationed at a fort. We have FT. Sill here in OK. My hubby's Air Force and stationed at Tinker here in OKC. Welcome aboard.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh, you have entered a wide and wonderful world. This is the place to learn. In two years I have moved from rank amateur to...rank amateur with a few really cool props. Do not let the awesome skill and morbid creativity of many of those who haunt this forum deter you, since they are all more than happy to give you pointers in the creation of your own masterworks.


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome! you'll fit in here just fine!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;
WELCOME TO HAUNT FORUM! And&#8230;


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------

